# longer term Thunder 9 UC report



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

The short version--

I"m well into the thousands of rounds now and have had no FTF/FTE or failure of any kind since the first day, a limp wrist stovepipe, last year. I mostly shoot FMJ in whatever brand I can find cheap. But it's eaten all the hollow points I've thrown at it equally well. Heck, kudoes to all ammo factories, from Budapest to all points west... no misfires, no bad primers, just bang bang bang.... no matter what brand.

I have yet to try +P, though. Should be interesting.

The Bersa 9mm Thunder UC is as dependable a gun as can be found for any price, anywhere. Straight shooter too.  And being fully ambidextrous doesn't hurt this lefty's feelings any.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Bersas are primo. I have owned the Thunder 380, sold because the cost of 380 ammo jumped to almost 20.00 a box here. Then I owned the Firestorm Mini 9mm made by Bersa same as the Bersa 9mmUC and happily had it until my sister bought it off me, and now I own the Thunder 9mm High Capacity Pro and like you said, strait shooting, high quality, no failures of any kind pistol at a low price. I am very happy with mine, and since I love the sights on Glocks and the sights on my Pro are almost exactly the same as Glock sights it just makes the gun that much sweeter.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

The reliability is not a surprise. My Thunder 9 has yet to have a misfire after many thousands of rounds. Have been thinking about a UC lately. Thanks for your comments.


----------

